# Team BRP Canada



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi form london ontario where the Canadian BRP team raced on the weekened and finish 2nd in c main and 3 rd in b main .Thank you Bud i got the motors on monday that hepled us out alot .The cars ran great all weekened we just made to many mistakes on the track but thats raceing.I would like to know when is your outdoor big event in the summer we mite come down for it and where in ohio are you located .Thanks again great cars and alot of fun 1/18 scale is the best .  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There is a schedule on the web site. We are about 30 miles West of Cleveland so You would come thru Detriot.


----------

